

"bomb" in Whatsapp message results in police raid - pearjuice
http://www.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=nl&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fnieuws.thepostonline.nl%2F2013%2F10%2F09%2Fprivacy-2013-politie-aan-de-deur-na-whatsapp-bericht%2F

======
pmx
Is everything we do and say monitored and filtered? It is starting to look
like there is now no way to communicate privately other than by whispering in
a persons ear.

------
saejox
WhatsApp is a very shady application. They are most likely are being
'compansated' for their 'cooperation'.

Btw, google translate's dutch is very good.

------
nightcracker
Title is very misleading - police were at the door to talk, but there
certainly was no "raid".

Source: Dutch person who can read the original article - didn't bother with
the translation.

